# Modifying Dust Collection System



## bomisore (Jun 27, 2010)

I am looking to improve my dust collection, right now I have a HF 2HP DC. I like the unit but I hate changing the bag and in my 9' x 11' shop it takes up valuable floor space. Here is my solution:

I would like to modify the system by mounting the DC motor to the wall and connecting it to a Spun Bond Cartridge Filter (http://www.oneida-air.com/inventoryD.asp?item_no=FCS186200&CatId={4E3492E2-FDA2-470D-A725-CFD615650270}) and use a trash can with a Thien separator lid. I would be a able to store the trash can outside when not using the DC freeing up space. Has anyone done anything similar to this and do you think it would work?


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

My suggestion would be to take a look at Wynn Environmental filters; you'll save some $$$ compared to Oneida.


----------



## bomisore (Jun 27, 2010)

I should have said that I already the filter, it was a $75 CL find


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Ben,
Can you vent it through the wall to the outside?


----------



## bomisore (Jun 27, 2010)

No I in townhouse


----------



## MSD (Aug 16, 2010)

Hey Big Ben,
I don't see why you couldn't do something like this http://lumberjocks.com/projects/29578 and just mount to the wall instead of a mobile base.


----------



## bomisore (Jun 27, 2010)

I have found two examples that are similar to what I want to build and both guys, seem happy with their systems.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/60974
http://lumberjocks.com/Lance09/blog/26628


----------



## bomisore (Jun 27, 2010)

I have found two examples that are similar to what I want to build and both guys, seem happy with their systems.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/60974
http://lumberjocks.com/Lance09/blog/26628


----------



## kizerpea (Dec 2, 2011)

Woodmagazine….dust defying cyclone…i buy the plans an built my own.in my projects….others have done the same….after all…we are not just woodpeckers. we are creaters of things.


----------



## Martyroc (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi Ben,
I have to agree with kizerpea, my shop is 20×20, actually 18×19 but the other measurement sounds better. I am currently building my own cyclone DC system, reason is, one because I think I can, two because I have a space carved out for it, three the cost of what I want would have my wife divorce me, four I have a ton of scrap and pallet wood and wanted to use it up, and finally because someone told me I couldn't do it.

I don't think it needs to be as huge as some of them out there, hell mine gets larger every day, just what you think you need is what you design and build. If you want to see what I am constructing have a look I posted click here


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

That 2hp DC is pretty noisy. Attaching it to the wall may transmit noise to other residents. I think a 2hp DC is too much for such a small space. A small shop vac may be enough for your needs.


----------



## bomisore (Jun 27, 2010)

Here is a quick video of the completed system. I am happy with it, but may make a thien baffle at some point.






Does anyone know if putting a baffle on a box instead round drum or can would kill CFMs being pulled? It would save me a ton a space.


----------



## piloon (Feb 26, 2012)

One trick that I found is to use old carpeting on adjacent walls, surfaces etc as it absorbs sound real good.
Wrap your drum with old carpeting as well (maybe glue some on), that'll get rid of the tinny vibrations.
Just don't wrap the motor as it will tend to overheat.


----------

